# Some pics of recent burl



## Burlhunter13 (May 6, 2012)

Finally had a chance to post pictures of some box elder burl. Really gloomy, cloudy day....photos don't do justice on the figure. 


Around 20" base diameter, sat for 5 years drying.







About to raise the mill and make first cut.







oooooooo Photos are bla, much nicer in sunlight. Small bark inclusions, overall pretty nice, good red and blues.







Close up







Center of log was dry rotted (piece on mill), from sitting for so long it checked real bad.....but just the center "cant" everything else is nice. 







Different burl, spalted/ant-farm/root section. Really neat.







close-up. Very heavy curl and colors.






I'll try to post more soon, I have been cutting all my burls up and misc logs/pieces in hopes to make my move to Wisconsin(Sharon) easier in 2-3 weeks.
Thanks for looking, everyone always wants to know what this stuff looks like. Cheers.


----------



## 820wards (May 6, 2012)

Burlhunter,

Looks pretty cool!

jerry-


----------



## RedArrow (Jun 9, 2012)

I have some Box Elder burp also... How does the color hold up? Mine has been cut about 3 months, haven't looked at it since I stickered it.


----------



## RedArrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Burl*


----------



## Raintree (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice, I see a whole bunch of custom 1911 pistol grips in those sweet slabs!


----------



## RedArrow (Jun 9, 2012)

What size would be best for the grips? 

Here is my burl

View attachment 241121


----------



## Raintree (Jun 9, 2012)

RedArrow said:


> What size would be best for the grips?
> 
> Here is my burl
> 
> View attachment 241121



About this size....boxelder burl grips.


----------



## RedArrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, those look great! Stabilized?


----------



## Raintree (Jun 10, 2012)

RedArrow said:


> Wow, those look great! Stabilized?



Yes, a good Wood Hardener is needed. Boxelder being on the soft side you wouldn't want your work of art grips getting scratched up.


----------



## RedArrow (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never used any type of those products... What are some good ones? How are they used?


----------



## ChainFinn (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love to try tomake a burl KUKSA out of stuff like that.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 10, 2012)

RedArrow said:


> I've never used any type of those products... What are some good ones? How are they used?



For small projects this will work.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 10, 2012)

wow,nice wood. too bad on the center cant ,but it looks like you can still get a lot of little pieces out of it.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jun 12, 2012)

RedArrow said:


> I have some Box Elder burp also... How does the color hold up? Mine has been cut about 3 months, haven't looked at it since I stickered it.



Cool piece you got there....was there insect damage.....I mill a lot of carpenter ant infested box elder.

Color holds up well when not exposed to uv light. I have some slabs from 5 years ago that are still loaded with color. The red will tend to lighten up and maybe even turn a little pinkish. But again....depending on light exposure. High temperature will tend to oxidize the color as well. So work combo is in direct sunlight in the summer.....color can fade completely away in as fast as 2 days. In any case the color only disappears in the first 1/8 or so thick. Run it through the planner and the color comes back.

Stuff is a blast to work with.....love milling it, never know what kind of color/figure will pop. I will post pictures soon of the monster box elder burl i recently acquired. Should make some nice 1 piece guitar bodies and gunstocks.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 12, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Very nice, I see a whole bunch of custom 1911 pistol grips in those sweet slabs!



Could probably get some nice S&W N-frame grips out of it, too.


----------



## Laird (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice! I always thought Box Elder should be good for something!


----------



## qbilder (Jun 12, 2012)

I use this stuff TurnTex Woodworks - MesquiteMan's Cactus Juice. It's the real deal, totally different league than the hardware store wood hardener. I use a vacuum pump from Horrible Freight that costs around $100 and it works superbly.


----------

